
The IRS Tried to Hide Emails That Show Tax Industry Influence over Free File - stefap2
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-irs-tried-to-hide-emails-that-show-tax-industry-influence-over-free-file-program
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
A quick scan of articles doesn't explain why the IRS would be so keen to agree
and a quick scan of the web didn't bring up any obvious answer to that. Could
someone explain?

